# Three splits not enough resources?



## Bee Tamer (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a mentee assigned to me from my bee club. She purchased two splits from another bk with queen cells and a good population of bees. One of them swarmed within a couple days. I helped her gather the bees into a nuc and we watched the remaining bees march in. They have no sign of eggs/larvae but I will be checking again with her tomorrow. We went through the purchased hives and one had a capped queen cell which the following week had a queen but no eggs/larvae yet. The weather has been good and a good flow is on based on my own bees gathering, so I am hoping tomorrow to see evidence of a mated queen in both these hives. The other purchased hive has had no sign of a queen and tomorrow will be almost three weeks. I can't be certain, but I believe this is the colony that swarmed. Her bk called to warn her that his hive swarmed and hers might also. My theory? Is that the bees thought they did their job and left queen cells behind and instead left a split with no cells.

My hope is that one of the other two queens will be laying but I am also concerned about stealing a frame of eggs/larvae from a colony that has just started with a laying queen. 

I would like to suggest she combine the swarm with the q-less colony. 
Will it be a big issue to do a newspaper combine if the queenlessnsess colony is bigger?
Should I wait one more week?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

do you have a frame of eggs in your hives you could lend her? if not - what about the guy that sold her the nucs - or another beekeep in the area?


----------



## Bee Tamer (Jan 21, 2016)

That is an option as my bees are busting at the seams. Her bk is a couple hours away.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would just be there they are actually queenless and don't have a virgin running around


----------



## Bee Tamer (Jan 21, 2016)

Agree about the virgin queen. I will confirm the date with her, but I believe she took it home on May 1, we inspected it around May 11, 20 and tomorrow. If I see no signs of a queen I have to believe they will build some cells with a frame of eggs. I am trying not to rush as I am only beginning my third year, but I definately have zero experience with laying workers.


----------

